# GUYS, i found ADA in Toronto



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Not like it affects me, but it won't help others unless you say what store you bought it from.. LOL.


----------



## vhaaron (May 23, 2009)

o..i forget to tell the store..they location in markham.

here is their's website
www.aquainspiration.com

you can check their store. they sell starfire tanks,too, very pretty.

enjoy ^____________^


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

there tanks are way cheaper than ada 
anyone seen one ?


----------



## vhaaron (May 23, 2009)

i got a 24" starfire tank from them. it's very pretty..
you can go to check it out


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

wow that looks good


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

what are the dimensions of your tank??? and how much did it come out to?? is it any particular brand or their own manufacturing?


----------



## vhaaron (May 23, 2009)

60cm x 40cm x 40cm
$129.99
you can check out the price of their website
www.aquainspiration.com


----------



## GT3 (Nov 5, 2010)

$42.99 for ADA amazonia, that's too expensive.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 5, 2010)

vhaaron said:


> 60cm x 40cm x 40cm
> $129.99
> you can check out the price of their website
> www.aquainspiration.com


This guy is from A.I. probably the owner as well. Newbie with all 4 posts in this thread, all pictures copied from website.


----------



## pufferboy (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL nice catch


----------



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

any chance of them carrying shirakura?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

J-P said:


> any chance of them carrying shirakura?


 Who knows. Hopefully they won't charge $27 shipping to send a small 1 pound bag to Ottawa like you do.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

I've purchased several items from aqua inspiration. Nice guy's to deal with. 

$42 may sound expensive compared to US pricing but everything here is expensive. a bag of eco complete costs around $30 or more at any LFS in the Toronto area.

The tanks look well built and are made of starphire. I think they are all made in China or Malaysia. Not sure on the brand name though. I also don't know how well they hold up over time.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

If you're on the left coast, these guys also do ADA orders: http://www.canadianaquatics.com/

And no, I am not one of the owners, so a very satisfied pleco customer.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

LOL I'm not an owner either.

here's what I was talking about

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Pla...d-Aquarium-Substrate_7948033_102.html?tc=fish


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Big Al's is about the priciest around locally. There are many LFS around here that sell it cheaper than that. When I got my Eco Complete I paid $25, but I think it's about $30 now.


----------



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

TLE041 said:


> Who knows. Hopefully they won't charge $27 shipping to send a small 1 pound bag to Ottawa like you do.


Yea, the web calculator is flawed... 

As far as substrate goes, we're having a hard time getting it simply because it is so heavy and bulky. We'd have to order a skid load or container load in order to compete with ADA unfortunately.

The rest of the line is available if you want to PM me.


----------

